# Link between hairballs and grain free diet



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I noticed this myself when I switched our familys 2 cats to grain free food, they stopped throwing up hairballs. I was happy but puzzled by the connection, but I came across this article today, definitely a helpful read:

Some Startling New Thoughts on Cats and Hairballs | The Conscious Cat


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I have don't have a clue what a furball looks like, so I guess Windy probably has never had one. But, when I've been at the petshop and noticed furball remedies, and read the ingredients, I always vowed I'd never give force Windy to eat it, especially with petroleum ingredients in it, that I'd find some other more natural way. 
Very interesting article, thank you for posting it.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

My cat used to vomit weekly and obviously have stomach pain/issues. Went to the vet numerous times, of course he recommended SD hairball formula, sensitive stomach, cat lax, etc. Wasn't until I moved out and got ferrets I started paying attention to diet, she still puked on grain free kibble, not nearly as much but stopped almost completely on canned, which I why I switched her to raw, it's even cheaper than canned and now she gets mice which I think really helps push stuff through better, although on wet food she sheds probably 1/8 of what she did on kibble. I recently looked at the ingredients in that SD food and the cat lax, OMG, I can't believe I ever fed her that crap.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Very interesting read. Our rescue kitty refuses to eat anything but kibble, but at least is willing to eat any kind. I'm lucky to not have a meow mix junkie like so many can be. 
When she got out and someone was keeping her inside they were obviously feeding her grain inclusive junk... I've never smelled nastier stools, or seen so much hair all vomit than the couple days aftere she returned. Vet check turned out ok though.
I wish she would eat raw, or at least canned...


----------

